

Flat Terminal - colmtuite
https://github.com/ahmetsulek/flat-terminal

======
colmtuite
Here's a quick snapshot of what it looks like:
[http://dribbble.com/shots/1021755-Flat-Terminal-
Theme?list=p...](http://dribbble.com/shots/1021755-Flat-Terminal-
Theme?list=popular&offset=41)

